# Chartered accountant migrating to Australia



## sparkle6 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,
I’m a Chartered Accountancy Final student from India. I would be qualified in a few months time. I would like to know the prospects of beginning my career by moving to Australia. 
I need clarifications on the following:
1.	Which field in Finance is of high demand -- Reporting and analysis, Internal Audit, Investment banking, Taxation, IS Audit?
2.	If there is good scope for a fresher Chartered Accountant to get placed in Australia. 
3.	What will be the approximate take home pay initially and later
4.	Will any additional qualification/ certification be helpful?
5.	Please suggest me on these and also any reference portal which will be helpful to me regarding courses, job portals, references.
6.	For a fresher Indian CA, to work abroad, is Australia preferable or other countries like Canada, UK, UAE, Singapore?
7.	Is cost of living too high in these countries compared to the package?
Please guide me on these. It would be of great help. Thanks.


----------



## Ramagarwal (Aug 25, 2013)

*job in Australia*

Scope is less for accountants In Australia since most of accounting work is getting outsourced. It is difficult to get job in Australia


----------



## MarkHerry (Nov 18, 2014)

Australia is best place for doing any business. My company is service provider and we provide accounts services in Australia and also provide help in Chartered accountant.


----------



## bishesh (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new in the forum. I wanted to know if anyone here has applied to CPA in the General Accountants category, for assessment of education only, without submitting any experience documents?

I just want to get the 15 points for bachelors degree and another 20 pts from PTE. Do you think 65 points is viable right now?


----------



## vamsylaxmi (Jun 4, 2016)

hi , can any kindly suggest whether there are job oppurtunities for indian chartered accountant in Australia, I am having 7 years experience in reporting and analysis


----------

